# Wind Noise



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

Just a heads up for people that are getting wind noise from the passenger window, it could be the securing screws for the window glass. found this out after abit of research but found no how to's on it.
To do this you follow wak's walk though on how to take the door card off (very easy i must add).
Then you will be able to see all the windows internals, lower the window so the screws are easily accessible then use a torx 30 socket to tighten up then screws. These screw heads are facing the door so its abit fiddly putting the socket on them, but don't over tighten them. my top left hand side screw was loose all the others seems fairly tight. 
here are the pictures of the four screws:








The top screw in the picture below was the offending screw








And here is an overall picture to show you where they are located:









All in all it took me about 20mins to do, pretty easy and no more wind noise 

hope that helps anyone out!!


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

Where do I find Waks walk through on door card removal?


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/doorpanel/doorpanel.htm


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks that great!


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

I get this one drivers side - likely to be same issue?


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

could be a number of things but u could tell as soon as i put the torx socket on the last bolt as it was very lose, doesnt take that long to do if you follow waks guide to take the door car off, i would give it a diffeculty of 2/10 10 being the hardest


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been getting wind noise too and just thought it was the poor quality build of the TT, after all, its an audi and should be quiet like any other mercedes or bmw.

Great find, I will defientely be trying this when i get my car back.


----------



## norfolknumpty (Aug 19, 2012)

glad this has come up as I have it on both sides. Will give this a go tommorrow.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I was getting a bit of wind noise from drivers window a few months back which gradually got worse and worse, Took the door card off and the bottom right torx screw needed about half a turn to fully tighten it up and that was it sorted!

Nice simple quick fix for a change!


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

glad this is helping people, i know how annoying the sound can be a curising speed on the motorway :roll:


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

matty fitz said:


> glad this is helping people, i know how annoying the sound can be a curising speed on the motorway :roll:


I have this on driver side. Will check sometimes over this week-end and revert.

Brilliant stuff.

Cheers


----------



## norfolknumpty (Aug 19, 2012)

I followed the instructions as posted above and can safely say that it has cured the really annoying wind noise even at 100mph!!! :lol: Thank you for the info!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll be giving this a try next weekend if it's dry, I assumed my door rubbers were the offending article! Fingers crossed its these screws


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

This could be the answer I've been looking for too  I was told it was probably the window regulator and was holding off as it's not a particular cheap fix. Fingers crossed this fixes it and I can stop worrying about saving up for this!


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

Brilliant, I'll add to my to do/check list.
Noted the cruising speeds and smiley. BUT, I only really get much noise over 120mph.

Also, I get a windscreen noise (was thinking it's coming from around the frame somewhere near the rear view mirror). Happens at 130-135mph and above. It's a little concerning at those speeds. Probably time to check my windscreen policy info.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

dbbloke said:


> Brilliant, I'll add to my to do/check list.
> Noted the cruising speeds and smiley. BUT, I only really get much noise over 120mph.
> 
> Also, I get a windscreen noise (was thinking it's coming from around the frame somewhere near the rear view mirror). Happens at 130-135mph and above. It's a little concerning at those speeds. Probably time to check my windscreen policy info.


All this and getting 45 to the gallon :roll: :lol:


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

If you re-read my post. I think it's around 28mpg at 120-130mph, drops to something like 24/25mph if you can keep it around 150mph.
But hey, I had a misfire as well


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I tried this fix last weekend, unfortunately all the screws were tight so the wind noise remains! :-(


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

gogs said:


> I tried this fix last weekend, unfortunately all the screws were tight so the wind noise remains! :-(


Is you window sealing up to the rubber Gordon? On my TT it was the vertical section not sealing - door alignment I think, hence the packing fix I mentioned a while back.

Brian


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

Thought I would share something... At one point I could drive quick and almost no wind noise.
Previously had the doors adjusted to make them a really tight fit but this was still noisy. It was only when I had the wheels balanced and perfect alignment that the noise diminished. Since then who knows, I think doors need adjusting again and perhaps this fix.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

i will be trying this fix on my drivers door, hope it works . thanks for the info.


----------



## 2Old4This (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the info. Can a sort of springy flapping noise be caused by this issue? Low speed over rough roads...


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

I did mine, then when I tried put my window up it kept going down as if something was obstructing it! I adjusted screw slightly and it now works and no wind noise! So watch that one its easy to over tighten!


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

I will be definitely giving this a go, the driver's side wind noise is so annoying, I always assumed that it was the verticle bit of rubber not sealing up against the window glass properly so just in case this trick dont work what is the packing trick that I hear a few people mentioning?


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

It's normally the drivers side, years of closing the door with the glass eventually slackens it.
If you wiggle the outer top edge and compare it with the passenger glass, if you can feel the difference I would opt for the tightening of the screws.
When I was on motorway if I pushed gently on the top of the window it actually moved and the wind noise obviously got worse. It doesn't do that now!


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

This is definately something I need to try when I have a spare few hours away from the missus. However, its quite a good way of making sure speed doesnt creep up above 80...ish..


----------



## Tuber (Sep 22, 2013)

Did this today, on stripping down I found drivers side 3 of the 4 screws not tight and 1 really loose. Passenger side not as bad, but 1 loose screw. Hope it works when I test it tomorrow. Cheers.


----------

